# Forum About Russia Politics  Revolutions in the Middle East....

## Hanna

What's everyone thinking about the Arab revolutions? 
I have been watching it a bit on and off recently. I watch:  
1) BBC
2) Al Jazeera
3) Russia Today
4) Press TV
5) France 24 _
(These are all available on satellite/cable TV or with Zattoo or LiveStation over the internet)_  
Each giving a different perspective! With such different perspectives, you can probably get pretty close to the truth.  
There is an interesting parallel to the events in Eastern Europe in 1990. Things just spreading by themselves from country to country. A real revolution is surely something very powerful! Funny how some countries have them often, and some countries never!  
I am torn between my feelings of loyalty towards Israel and my sympathy for the cause of the Arabs (mostly the fact that they want to get rid of corrupt governments).  
What do others think?

----------


## Ramil

A new corrupt government will replace the old one. That's the nature of all revolutions. Governments are ALWAYS corrupt, no matter where.

----------


## fortheether

> *What's everyone thinking about the Arab revolutions?* 
> I have been watching it a bit on and off recently. I watch:    
> 1) BBC
> 2) Al Jazeera
> 3) Russia Today
> 4) Press TV
> 5) France 24 _
> (These are all available on cable TV or online with Zattoo or Livestation.)_  
> Each giving a different perspective! With 3 such different perspectives, you can probably get pretty close to the truth.  
> ...

 Do any of the sources you mentioned report this incident:  CBS complicit in news coverup - BostonHerald.com 
It seems the US "media" does not want to be bothered reporting all the facts.  Again. 
Scott

----------


## Misha Tal

> 4) Press TV

 Just stopped over to give you a friendly advice: don't watch Press TV. Or if you really want to watch it, don't believe a word of it. It's essentially the English-language tribune of the current regime of Iran, and is therefore a pile of compact, high-density crap.

----------


## Ramil

> Just stopped over to give you a friendly advice: don't watch Press TV. Or if you really want to watch it, don't believe a word of it. It's essentially the English-language tribune of the current regime of Iran, and is therefore a pile of compact, high-density crap.

 Misha, how the things are going in Iran?

----------


## Crocodile

Hey, Misha, welcome back! Do you feel like the government loses support?

----------


## sperk

> CBS complicit in news coverup - BostonHerald.com 
> It seems the US "media" does not want to be bothered reporting all the facts.  Again. 
> Scott

 With all due respect to this woman and what may have happened to her, this story smells fishy to me.

----------


## Hanna

@Mischa 
PressTV is actually the ONLY news channel that I know of, that is reporting the news in English, from a seriously alternative perspective. They are filling an imporartant niche that no other channel fills right now. That's why I think it's worth watching. The Iranian connection is almost irrelevant from this perspective. It gives an alternative view, particularly on the recent events in the Middle East.  
People can judge for themselves: http://www.presstv.ir/live/  
I keep a critical perspective when watching them though - and it does not mean I am a supporter of the Iranian regime (I am neither in favour, nor against). I have no illusions on who pays for PressTV - and I realise that they will never give a fair view of the Iranian opposition.  
They actually almost never mention Iranian internal politics though;  The things I can recall are a very complex story about how different Iranian government bodies had difficulties working together and hints at corruption.  Plus there was a report about how Iranian IT specialists managed to disable the computer virus released to target its nuclear program. Finally on the day of the Egyptian revolution, per PressTV, one hundred thousand people were on the streets of Tehran celebrating the Islamic revolution, and supporting the Egyptians. Judging from the footage, there were definitely a lot of people there, demonstrating.  A few days later, Western media were reporting massive anti-government demos in Tehran - although there were no reliable pictures since Iran had banned foreign press from covering the demos. PressTV said it was a few hundred people and showed pictures of vandalism. Seems to me, the truth is probably somewhere in between.  
Other interesting points: 
They are not in any way trying to preach Islam to their viewers. 
If anything, they are quite strongly Left/socialist biased. Their reports from Europe are about workers, immigrants, environment issues, the anti-war movement etc. Same with their coverage from the US. They cover people, causes and movements that no other channels report on - important news. As a European, I can confirm that there is no hype or excessive agenda in what they are showing/saying about European current affairs.
They also cover really interesting human interest stories from East Asia, Africa, South America. Not sure where they are getting their material or ideas from, but these stories in particular constitute very good journalism.  
In terms of serious bias; they _really_ don't like US foreign policy, or anything at all about Israel. This is extremely obvious. Can't help but wondering what they would like to happen with Israel and the Israelis.

----------


## fortheether

> With all due respect to this woman and what may have happened to her, this story smells fishy to me.

 I posted that because here in the USA we hear how "peaceful" the protesters are in Egypt.  That link shows otherwise so they don't report it.  Why are there reporters with agendas? 
Scott

----------


## Hanna

> Do any of the sources you mentioned report this incident:  http://www.bostonherald.com/news/opinion/op_ed/view.bg?articleid=1317384]CBS complicit in news coverup - BostonHerald.com[/url]
> It seems the US "media" does not want to be bothered reporting all the facts.  Again.
> Scott

 I am not familiar with CBS and I do not approve of this woman getting assaulted. It's disgraceful and a very bad reflection on Egyptian men.  
Nobody is saying what actually happened to her. Did she get raped  or what actually happened. Sexual assault can mean almost anything - hard to imagine they tore off her clothes and raped her in the middle of a public gathering.  
One comment though: This is similar to those moslems who walk around in Europe in traditional clothes and then complain that they are being discriminated or whatever. _When in Rome, do as the Romans..._ This reporter knew that she'd be spending the day in a very excited crowd of Middle Eastern men.. From a different culture, with a different view on women. Why didn't she cover up a bit?  If she'd dressed a bit more like a local woman, this probably would have happened. If she is such a "seasoned Middle East reporter" it's surprising that she didn't. Just as a sign of respect towards local culture and religion, and towards the country she was visiting - and to make sure she'd not attract unwanted attention. It's common sense.

----------


## Misha Tal

> Misha, how the things are going in Iran?

 The  "things" are somewhat quiet right now, but that will most probably  change within a couple of hours. Tomorrow, February 20th (Esfand 1st in  the Persian calendar) is the D-day. Probably it's going to be the same  story we've seen in many other occasions in the last two years: the  streets will be packed with the anti-riot police, and with members of  the "Basij" militia. These Basij guys used to be more or less  recognizable: all of them were bearded and dressed like villagers. But  now, they've learned how to shave. That makes the "things" a bit  tougher: you can't say at a glance whether the guy in front of you is an  ordinary citizen or...   

> Hey, Misha, welcome back! Do you feel like the government loses support?

 I don't know what exactly you mean by "losing support". If you're  talking about what Galileo called "the ignorant and superstitious  masses", well, there's no cure for their ignorance. So they will go on  supporting a regime that's murdering it's own people in the name of  Islam.  
The Iranian "Green Movement" receives much less  international attention than it should, for the obvious reason that the  Western media is not allowed to cover the events here. [Compare with the  events on the Tahrir Square in Cairo, which were on TV 24/7 for about  two weeks.] 
This is what the "support" stems from: a  semi-traditional society whose first priority is to stay alive and  doesn't care much about _how_ to live, with religious beliefs that  are easy to take advantage of, and suffering from the common disease of  all traditional societies, i.e. fear of change. These things can't be  changed in one day, and that's why I think a second revolution is not  the way to go.     *@ Hanna:* You're right. Press TV has no  serious rival among English-language channels. In my opinion, the most  reliable news channel that covers Iran is BBC Persian, but of course  that's not in English. I also have to admit that I don't watch Press TV  on a regular basis, so maybe I shouldn't have condemned it like that. _But,_ I've noticed a very tangible pro-Government bias in their views. 
The  situation in Iran is very tense, the two sides have their campaigns,  and everyone ultimately listens to channels that say what he wants to  hear. Press TV certainly doesn't say what I want to hear. 
=========================   
Finally, I have to say this: the recent events in Egypt and Tunisia  (and the consequences that followed right across the Arab world) have  radically changed my opinion of Arabs. I used to think they're totally  unable (and unwilling) to stand for a common goal. I was dead wrong.  Although I'm a bit skeptical about the future, the main point is  that Arabs have finally awakened. [But then again, Egyptians are about  as much Arab as, say, Colombians are Spanish...]

----------


## sperk

> I used to think they're totally  unable (and unwilling) to stand for a common goal. I was dead wrong.

 I don't see any common (pan-Arab) goal going on here, each country's doing their own thing.

----------


## Misha Tal

> I don't see any common (pan-Arab) goal going on here.

 Neither do I. I was alluding to national movements in Arab countries, not a pan-Arabic goal.

----------


## fortheether

> I am not familiar with CBS and I do not approve of this woman getting assaulted. It's disgraceful and a very bad reflection on Egyptian men.  
> Nobody is saying what actually happened to her. Did she get raped  or what actually happened. Sexual assault can mean almost anything - hard to imagine they tore off her clothes and raped her in the middle of a public gathering.  
> One comment though: This is similar to those moslems who walk around in Europe in traditional clothes and then complain that they are being discriminated or whatever. _When in Rome, do as the Romans..._ This reporter knew that she'd be spending the day in a very excited crowd of Middle Eastern men.. From a different culture, with a different view on women. Why didn't she cover up a bit?  If she'd dressed a bit more like a local woman, this probably would have happened. If she is such a "seasoned Middle East reporter" it's surprising that she didn't. Just as a sign of respect towards local culture and religion, and towards the country she was visiting - and to make sure she'd not attract unwanted attention. It's common sense.

 We Americans are used to people with different garbs and would expect if dressed differently than others would still be treated normally.  She learned the hard way that others do not agree with that.

----------


## Hanna

> We Americans are used to people with different garbs and would expect if dressed differently than others would still be treated normally.

 Well.... apart for the fact that anyone who turned up in the USA looking like a 
Taliban, Iranian mullah or covering their hair and face would be treated like a terrorist and completely ostracized... in most places in the US. Not to mention the fact that he'd be lucky to clear airport security in under 3 hours.  
I heard on the BBC that a US airport carried out a body search on an Indian member of parliament travelling on an official engagement. Only because she was wearing a headscarf; there was nothing at all suspicious about her, and she was there on official business, representing India. She said she had never been so humiliated in her life.  
And apart from that, in the USA people even get bullied for coming to school with the wrong jeans, if films are to be trusted. 
And of course, someone who dressed like a homeless person could expect to get thrown out of top range department stores or restaurants.

----------


## rockzmom

Don't usually watch 60 Minutes; however, I wanted to watch the piece they had on The King's Speech (see movie thread) and so I ended up watching this interesting piece as well: 
Tunisia and the spark that launched uprisings

----------


## Eric C.

> Well.... apart for the fact that anyone who turned up in the USA looking like a 
> Taliban, Iranian mullah or covering their hair and face would be treated like a terrorist and completely ostracized... in most places in the US. Not to mention the fact that he'd be lucky to clear airport security in under 3 hours.  
> I heard on the BBC that a US airport carried out a body search on an Indian member of parliament travelling on an official engagement. Only because she was wearing a headscarf; there was nothing at all suspicious about her, and she was there on official business, representing India. She said she had never been so humiliated in her life.  
> And apart from that, in the USA people even get bullied for coming to school with the wrong jeans, if films are to be trusted. 
> And of course, someone who dressed like a homeless person could expect to get thrown out of top range department stores or restaurants.

 Wow, I guess you truly hate the US! Like you or your friends happened to fall victims to this country...

----------


## Lampada

> Wow, I guess you truly hate the US! Like you or your friends happened to fall victims to this country...

 It's would be *o.k*., but no, I don't think so. I believe Hanna just takes very close to her heart every pain of underprivileged or unfortunate in life_._I am somewhat with her on this. They'd call us _bleeding heart liberals._

----------


## it-ogo

> Wow, I guess you truly hate the US! Like you or your friends happened to fall victims to this country...

  Why do you hate America?  - this is the only correct response to any statement which implies the United States might be responsible for anything negative.

----------


## Hanna

> It's would be *o.k*., but no, I don't think so. I believe Hanna just takes very close to her heart every pain of underprivileged or unfortunate in life_._I am somewhat with her on this. They'd call us _bleeding heart liberals._

 That's exactly right! Finally someone with the same opinion as me!   

> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Why_do_you_hate_America%3F"]

 haha; yes. They have a choice though; they can just stop it... it's *supposed* (touted as) the ultimate democracy... Vote off those leaders that make America unpopular. Anyway, there is a difference between individual Americans and the foreign policy of the nation. 
@Eric: If Americans were exploited, tricked and manipulated, some other country that ripped off its' natural resoources, put a phony dictator in charge of the US in the interest of "stability"... and started propagandize against Americans...  And they then invaded the US.. or simply set up military bases in the US, that Americans didn't want on their territory...  THEN I WOULD SUPPORT THE AMERICANS and critisize whoever did this against them.  
And we in Europe are not much better than the US; particularly not Britain! Guess what David Cameron, the British prime minister is doing at the moment? He is attending an *arms trade fair* in Abu Dhabi, with the leaders of the British weapons industry! Honestly, you couldn't make this stuff up, it's absolutely unbelieveable! (Even if it was scheduled for months - he should have cancelled in light of recent events.) And much of the problems in North Africa stems from the colonialism of France, Italy and the UK.

----------


## fortheether

> Well.... apart for the fact that anyone who turned up in the USA looking like a 
> Taliban, Iranian mullah or covering their hair and face would be treated like a terrorist and completely ostracized... in most places in the US. Not to mention the fact that he'd be lucky to clear airport security in under 3 hours.  
> I heard on the BBC that a US airport carried out a body search on an Indian member of parliament travelling on an official engagement. Only because she was wearing a headscarf; there was nothing at all suspicious about her, and she was there on official business, representing India. She said she had never been so humiliated in her life.  
> And apart from that, in the USA people even get bullied for coming to school with the wrong jeans, if films are to be trusted. 
> And of course, someone who dressed like a homeless person could expect to get thrown out of top range department stores or restaurants.

 Hanna,
   Are you a comedy writer?  If not you should be because that crap you wrote is funny. 
Scott

----------


## Eric C.

> Hanna,
>    Are you a comedy writer?  If not you should be because that crap you wrote is funny. 
> Scott

 LOL
True. 
Hanna, since you wrote you agreed on what Lampada had written, may I say what I think of your searching for the "underprivileged"? You're just searching for them in a wrong place. You can trust me, the US is a rather fair society where everyone with brains can find their niche. You'd better turn your eyes on the places where almost everyone really suffers from the very moment of birth, the world's worst dictatorships. You can start with the following list:   The World&#039;s Worst Dictators | Parade.com 
Note that one dictator from the list has already been overthrown, and two others are upcoming...

----------


## Lampada

*YouTube - CNN AC360 and NYTimes Thomas Friedman on Middle East Unrest 24 Feb 2011*

----------


## Crocodile

> in the USA people even get bullied for coming to school with the wrong jeans, if films are to be trusted.

 If films are to be trusted, Will Smith & Co. have saved the world from the hostile aliens in the recent past. I wonder how could you forget his deed so quickly...  ::

----------


## mishau_

If films are to be trusted, Russian pliots in Space are to look like this:

----------


## wanja

Сергей Кургинян: «Обама снимает маску! И приступает к глобальному переделу мира» // KP.RU

----------


## Ramil

> Сергей Кургинян: «Обама снимает маску! И приступает к глобальному переделу мира» // KP.RU

 Это ж бред. Как же в России удобно стало во всём видеть происки Запада. В общем-то, с советских времён мало что изменилось.

----------


## Eric C.

> If films are to be trusted, Russian pliots in Space are to look like this:

 It's Armageddon! I really like that movie!!!

----------


## BappaBa

> It's Armageddon! I really like that movie!!!

 Кто б сомневался...

----------


## BappaBa

> Как же в России удобно стало во всём видеть происки Запада. В общем-то, с советских времён мало что изменилось.

 Испокон веку так было, а не с советских времен. Да и будет, наверное.

----------


## Crocodile

> И в любом случае, ОДНОВРЕМЕННО в Тунисе, Египте, Иордании, Йемене, Сирии  люди просто так на площади не выйдут. Факты говорят, что процесс был  заранее подготовлен.

 Ok, so that is the only correct statement in the entire article.  ::  However, there is no reliable information that process was designed by the US. Based on that article, Sergey Gurninyan seems like a knowledgeable guy to me, however, unfortunately, he hadn't provided an adequate analysis to explain the process. For example:   

> Он давно и преданно работает на определенный миропроект, основанный на *глубоком партнерстве США и радикального ислама*.

  ::

----------


## mishau_

Кургинян - скучный зануда с менталитетом лузера-меланхолика.

----------


## sperk

Вот это карта: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...to_Mideast.jpg

----------


## Sgt. Cold

> Nobody is saying what actually happened to her. Did she get raped or what actually happened. Sexual assault can mean almost anything - hard to imagine they tore off her clothes and raped her in the middle of a public gathering.

 Yes they raped her and more! You are so naive. It's all recorded on camera. Those that have seen the footage and witnesses have reported the following. ... ( Deleted. Too graphic. L. )       

> One comment though: This is similar to those moslems who walk around in Europe in traditional clothes and then complain that they are being discriminated or whatever. _When in Rome, do as the Romans..._ This reporter knew that she'd be spending the day in a very excited crowd of Middle Eastern men.. From a different culture, with a different view on women. Why didn't she cover up a bit? If she'd dressed a bit more like a local woman, this probably would have happened. If she is such a "seasoned Middle East reporter" it's surprising that she didn't. Just as a sign of respect towards local culture and religion, and towards the country she was visiting - and to make sure she'd not attract unwanted attention. It's common sense.

 So, you leftie, feminist types conveniently blame the victim when it suits you! I'm not surprised. But I partially agree with you but not for the same reasons. Lara Logan is married and has children. She had no business taking on an obviously dangerous assignment like this and CBS had no business sending her there. Her duty is to her children and family not her career. It was foolish feminist political correctness and pride that made her think that she was invincible. I couldn't care less about her but the entire situation affirms by belief that Islam has done nothing to lift Egyptians out of depravity and Egypt is "finished". You will see an Islamic dictatorship replace Mubarack's dictatorship now and that will mean even worse things for the rest of the world to come.

----------


## Crocodile

> Кургинян - скучный зануда с менталитетом лузера-меланхолика.

 Тебе не сложно порекомендовать какого-нибудь политического аналитика - интересного приколиста с менталитетом победителя-холерика?  ::

----------


## Sgt. Cold

Yes Lampada, what they did to her is "too graphic" for the people to ever know about. We must never know the truth of what these animals did to her and the hate that came from the crowd. We must go on living in the perfect worlds in our heads so we can make decisions about our lives that will ensure that the animalistic rape and disfigurement of Lara and many others, will continue on our sisters and daughters.  
BTW: There is nothing in the Master Russian forum rules preventing the accurate description of a historical event. Again, you fail as a moderator. (Unless you intend for this site to end up like the English Club did.)

----------


## Pavelov

There is no revolution unless you count one dictatorship replacing another. 
A military dictatorship remains.   Situation didn't change much except single ruler getting ousted and replacement is still a military dictatorship.    
Look at so-called democracies of western nations:  still are dictatorships themselves but citizens enable them in different way.   I read that Russia bans organization that is 'anti-immigration' and Germany arrests a tourist who did a salute.   You think Egypt and other Middle Eastern nations will have major revolutions that result in significant change?   No.... 
Just the people in control change.   
It is brainwashed and conditioned people who perceive as progressive development and think their societies and government are the more 'righteous' but could not be further than the truth. 
Thanks for reading.

----------


## mishau_

> Тебе не сложно порекомендовать какого-нибудь политического аналитика - интересного приколиста с менталитетом победителя-холерика?

  Какой он аналитик, последний его перл был - "они кончили на Святой Елене".

----------


## Crocodile

> Какой он аналитик

 Ну, я тут почитал кое-что и посмотрел передачу с его участием, могу сказать, что он, конечно, человек вполне грамотный. Другое дело, что я не разделяю его позицию и метод, которым он обосновывает свои взгляды. Но, некоторые вещи в его изложении очевидны, и с ними я вполне могу согласиться.

----------


## Lampada

*Middle East Uprising: Their Triumph is Our ShameOff The Markley*    *"Their Triumph is Our Shame*   *By Stephen Markley* 
Monday, February 28, 2011 6:11am      
Democracy is on the march in the Middle East as the uprisings that began in Tunisia and Egypt and soon spread everywhere from Bahrain to Iran continue. While much remains uncertain about what will emerge from these unlikely warp-speed revolutions, one thing is for sure: We Americans should feel like lazy, apathetic garbage. 
We should feel like a flesh-folded fat man watching his ripped younger brother train for a triathlon. 
One has to assume that the success or failure of the uprisings in many of these countries entirely depends on how many ordinary people are ready to die in order to gain their self-determination. French officials estimate that 2,000 people have died as Moammar “They’re Putting Hallucinogens in the People’s Coffee” Gadhafi tries to quell Libya’s rebellion. Meanwhile, here in the country that claims to be “The Godfather Part II” of democracy, the majority of us simply cannot be bothered to brush the Cheetos dust from our fingers and head to our local polling place once a year. 
And twice a year? Yeah, right! Even with the heightened attention of Rahmania, Chicago’s mayoral and aldermanic elections saw less than a 45 percent turnout among registered voters (so not even counting those Chicagoans who are not registered at all). Rahm’s vote total could be the lowest ever for a winning Chicago mayoral candidate. 
In the most recent midterm elections—widely seen as a kind of conservative neo-revolution—42 percent of registered voters showed up, according to The Associated Press, a total of just 90 million people. 2008 marked the most impressive voting turnout in modern American history, and the AP reported only about 62 percent of the eligible voting population cast a ballot for those contests. 
This is the paradox of democracy: Once you have it, once you don’t have to risk your life to protect it, it becomes far more entertaining to vote for the best C-list celebrity trying to dance his or her way back to fame than your congressional representative.
Watching people take to the streets in the Middle East should frustrate us to no end because the largest political party in the U.S. is not Democrat or Republican or Independent but Who Cares They’re All the Same. 
But this is what the party of Who Cares They’re All the Same doesn’t get: By not voting, they are in fact voting. And they’re voting for the interests that care the most. They’re voting for enormous financial institutions and pharmaceutical lobbies and agribusiness and big oil and health insurance companies. 
One of the greatest problems with democracies—and I sincerely wish that the people of the Middle East get to discover this soon—is that in the face of apathy, they can become captured by well-organized interests, especially those interested in turning a profit. 
We wipe the Cheetos dust from our fingers to exercise the right to vote and often forget that some are still wiping away blood to exercise theirs.  
Tags: democracy, Egypt, elections, Libya, Middle East uprising, Tunisia, voting.    *7 Responses to Their Triumph is Our Shame*    *Jacqueline Gordon*  February 28, 2011 at 4:06 pm Reply 
I read this on the train on my way to work. I started the article as a member of the “Who Cares, They’re All the Same” group and finished the article with a lump in my throat and chills down my spine. Thank you Stephen for shaking at least some of us out of our apathetic stupor.  *James*  February 28, 2011 at 8:24 pm Reply 
The link I provided as my website actually shows that voter turnout for the 2006 mid term hasn’t been that high since 1982, and for the 2008 Presidential election it hasn’t been that high since 1968.
Except for countries with mandatory voting, the US isn’t doing so bad.
The “Who Cares, They’re All the Same” is really an unengaged segment of the population. Should we really have _everyone_ voting? I’m not really convinced that having people casting uninformed votes to be a good thing.  *James*  February 28, 2011 at 8:33 pm Reply   http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0781453.html  *Dmband*  February 28, 2011 at 10:57 pm Reply 
Markley-
I disagree, by voting, you are casting your passive agreement that the system works in its current state. 
Most people vote because it gives them a warm and fuzzy feeling that they are contributing in some way. 
You are correct, not voting is a vote. Its vote that says I will not participate in a two party “pick the best of these limited terrible options” system.  *winstrall*  February 28, 2011 at 11:50 pm Reply 
I have bookmarked your blog , i read it often. Can’t wait for new articles Legal steroids *J.C.*  March 1, 2011 at 12:18 am Reply 
It is sad what’s going on, but to compare the United States to these people is comparing apples and oranges. We had our battle and blood not cheetos stained our ancestors fingers. It’s also sad that this administration is working hard at trashing everything that what fought for!*Ken S.*  March 2, 2011 at 1:32 am Reply 
Very innocent, amusing column Stephen is pat-on-the-head idealistic. I once thought increasing voter turnout would lead to better government. Consider that one-fifth of Americans are so illiterate they cannot fill out a personal check. Should they be voting? No. Nor should citizens who cannot read English; the multilingual ballot is a terrible idea. Making intelligent choices requires a certain level of intelligence. Just showing up is not enough.
The columnist’s other point was that by not voting, citizens are allowing scary groups like the pharmaceutical lobby, the health insurance lobby, the bankers and big corporations make decisions for us. Lobbies represent Americans. For a small membership fee, you, too, can join a lobby! And just for the record, the pharmaceutical companies and insurance companies can’t stand each other. They fight it out with big money over legislation that regulates and concerns both parties. Sometimes the little guy comes out on top. "

----------


## Crocodile

> Watching people take to the streets in the Middle East should frustrate us to no end because the largest political party in the U.S. is not Democrat or Republican or Independent but Who Cares They’re All the Same. [...] One of the greatest problems with democracies in the face of apathy, they can become captured by well-organized interests, especially those interested in turning a profit.

 To a simple-minded crocodile as myself, the latter statement sounds demagogic and irresponsible. Let's face it, the well-organized interests usually overrule the less-well-organized interests no matter if there's a democracy, apathy, or the revolutionary uprising alike. I would like to stress that point by mentioning that during the revolutions, the well-organized interests would prevail in the general havoc just for the virtue of them being well-organized, not because the majority of people would want or would benefit from those interests. The phrase "especially those interested in turning a profit" is the double-demagogic because those who are interested in anything else would rather rarely be any kind of the *constructive* well-organized force.  
All in all, I think the existence of the party Who Cares They’re All the Same is a very good thing - people should be allowed to live their lives and not necessarily be forcefully involved into discussions they are not interested in. I think it's a great achievement of the democracy that on one hand it creates a competition requiring the watchdogs to bark at each other and at the wolves, but at the same time, it creates the political stability that allows the normal lives of people to go on. Practically speaking, whether the Democrats or the Republicans would win the elections, it would mean that some businesses would benefit, and other lose, some more bureaucrats would be employed, or some less of them would, the wealth distribution would change a bit, etc. but the overall features of the state would function perhaps a bit better or worse, but no catastrophes. The entire 20th century was full of blood and suffering caused by Those Who Cared. Enough is enough. Notice the shift in people's mentality: some time back the best praise for a politician was that he's "principled", but nowdays it's become "pragmatic".

----------


## BappaBa

Свалившие за колбасой переживают "об России" в Лондоне. =)

----------


## Crocodile

> Свалившие за колбасой переживают "об России" в Лондоне. =)

 Интересно, а тебе самому импонирует такой подход? Или, если я правильно понимаю, раз уж свалили за колбасой, так и не стройте там из меня себя - жрите себе свою колбасу и не вздумайте воображать, что кто-то поверит, будто вы испытываете какие-то тёплые чувства по отношению к России, и что вы однозначно предпочли бы колбасу Российского производства её заморскому эквиваленту?

----------


## Ramil

Мне тут на работе срывали покровы сегодня, что по всей Ливии журналюг больше, чем солдат, все бегают по пустыне, пытаясь найти хоть один стоящий кадр. Как видят чела с автоматом кидаются "ставить" фото. Героические ливийские лётчики, перелетевшие во Францию, оказались на деле героическими французскими лётчиками, просто пролетавшими мимо. По всей Ливии нашли один "подбитый" танк - местные говорят, что что-то с ходовой случилось.
В общем, маразм крепчает. Я не претендую на достоверность этих сведений, но заставляет задуматься.
Особенно на фоне головокружительного роста цен на нефть. По мне - так очередная спекуляция.

----------


## BappaBa

> Интересно, а тебе самому импонирует такой  подход?

 Мне  импонирует, что ВВП (если судить по рассказам не журналюг, а людей имевших с ним дело) человек слова. Пацан сказал - пацан сделал. =) В теме про Беларусь я дал ссылку на последнее интервью Лукашенко:  

> *Элизабет Грэхем:* Что касается премьер-министра Путина. Как Вы с ним  общаетесь, как Вы с ним взаимодействуете? У Вас  хорошие отношения? Кажется ли Вам, что Путин вновь станет президентом России?  *А.Г.Лукашенко:* Во-первых, президентом России станет тот,  кого изберет российский народ.  *Элизабет Грэхем:* Конечно.  *А.Г.Лукашенко:* Это, во-первых. 
>  Во-вторых, о наших отношениях. Мы с Путиным в  очень хороших отношениях. Мы больше десяти лет  работаем вместе. И советую Вам не демонизировать  Путина. Хочу Вам сказать, что Путин не нравится  американцам, политикам в Соединенных Штатах  Америки, потому что это такой жесткий человек,  человек со стрежнем внутренним, который без колебаний в любой ситуации будет  защищать интересы России. Наверное, это Америке  не нравится. Поэтому вы начинаете так потихоньку на него накатывать.  *Элизабет Грэхем:* Мне  показалось, что в прошлом году наоборот пытались  ”перезагрузить“ отношения.  *А.Г.Лукашенко:* Вы пытались и  всегда пытаетесь отношения ”перезагрузить“ в свою пользу. С Россией подобным языком, и с Путиным в частности, разговаривать я Вам не  советую.  *Элизабет Грэхем:* Я цитирую просто вице-президента. Это то, что он говорил, а не я, правительство США.  *А.Г.Лукашенко:* Это они говорили. А вы слушайте, что говорит Путин. Это человек  очень обязательный. И если он пообещает, он сделает. Поэтому вы пытайтесь с ним договориться. Пытайтесь, если хотите, у него выбить это  обещание. Если он скажет ”да, я это сделаю“, он  обязательно сделает, в отличие от Америки или  Европы.  *Элизабет Грэхем:* Вы думаете,  что он вновь станет Президентом?  *А.Г.Лукашенко:* Если он этого захочет, вполне возможно, потому что он в России сегодня один из ведущих  политиков. А по рейтингам он всех опережает.  Поэтому, вполне возможно, если он этого захочет.

  

> Или, если я правильно понимаю, раз уж свалили за колбасой, так и не стройте там из меня себя - жрите себе свою колбасу и не вздумайте воображать, что кто-то поверит, будто вы испытываете какие-то тёплые чувства по отношению к России, и что вы однозначно предпочли бы колбасу Российского производства её заморскому эквиваленту?

 Теплые чувства - это требовать отставки премьера в стране, где у тебя нет права голоса? И плевать на то, что среди своих граждан у него самый высокий рейтинг из всех современных политиков? Представь, у тебя в памяти остались впечатления о России еще времен люберов, и ты начнешь сейчас нас учить жить из-за кордона. =) Мне смешны не только эти свалившие, а любые (иранские/ливийские/etc) пасущиеся у "своих" посольств в Европе. Наша современная оппозиция хоть тоже и является сборной из дурки и цирка, но хотя бы понимает что-то в современных российских реалиях.   

> Героические ливийские лётчики, перелетевшие во Францию, оказались на  деле героическими французскими лётчиками, просто пролетавшими мимо.

 Рыдаю =)   

> В общем, маразм крепчает.

 Имхо, придется европейским общечеловекам каким-то образом Каддафи придавить. После официального признания Саркози, и общей поддержке оппозиции Евросоюзом, они будут иметь "бледный вид и мокрые ноги" если Каддафи удержит власть.

----------


## Ramil

> Мне  импонирует, что ВВП (если судить по рассказам не журналюг, а людей имевших с ним дело) человек слова. Пацан сказал - пацан сделал. =)

 Думаю, это, скорее, заслуга президентской PR службы. Мы ВВП воспринимаем так, как нам его подносят. Если выключить телевизор и подумать, кто выигрывает от того п...ца, который тихо творится в нашей стране, то выводы напросятся сами. И в байки про вашингтонский обком как-то слабо верится. Сразу напрашивается анекдот про неуловимого Джо, который неуловимый вовсе не потому, что такой ловкий, а потому что нах. никому не нужен. Вот и "обкому" этому пресловутому не сильно-то мы и сдались.    

> Имхо, придется европейским общечеловекам каким-то образом Каддафи придавить. После официального признания Саркози, и общей поддержке оппозиции Евросоюзом, они будут иметь "бледный вид и мокрые ноги" если Каддафи удержит власть.

 Есть мнение (tm), что землетрясение в Японии устроили, чтобы прикрыть FAIL в Ливии.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Мне  импонирует, что ВВП (если судить по рассказам не журналюг, а людей имевших с ним дело) человек слова. Пацан сказал - пацан сделал. =)

 Как насчет удвоения ВВП к концу 2010 года? ))

----------


## Crocodile

> Теплые чувства - это требовать отставки премьера в стране, где у тебя нет права голоса? И плевать на то, что среди своих граждан у него самый высокий рейтинг из всех современных политиков? Представь, у тебя в памяти остались впечатления о России еще времен  люберов, и ты начнешь сейчас нас учить жить из-за кордона. =) Наша современная оппозиция хоть тоже и является сборной из дурки и  цирка, но хотя бы понимает что-то в современных российских реалиях.

 А вы, батенька, не кипятитесь так. Масса народу свалила за колбасой уже после того, как Россия стала признавать двойное гражданство. И некоторая часть той массы очень даже себе голосует в Российских посольствах. Честно говоря, даже если ты и поддерживаешь пацана слова (действительно, не Жирика же в президенты!  :: ), мне кажется, что, как патриоту, тебе скорее должны импонировать те, кто за границей размахивает плакатами по-русски, а не те, кто ругает Россию в каждом третьем слове и рекомендует своим детям (цитирую): "над Россией только пролетать". Разумеется, если только ты вообще считаешь сваливших за колбасой людьми достойными внимания.  ::  
А самое главное - уж ты-то точно понимаешь в Российских реалиях намного больше, чем свалившие. И, стало быть, тебе точно известно, что всё это сотрясение воздуха не имеет никакого практического значения. Ну, погалдели ребята на свежем воздухе, а потом толпой свалили в паб отметить типа солидарность. Неужели ты можешь воспринимать пару плакатов с рисунком как попытку "учить россиян жить?"  ::    

> Имхо, придется европейским общечеловекам каким-то образом Каддафи придавить. После официального признания Саркози, и общей поддержке оппозиции Евросоюзом, они будут иметь "бледный вид и мокрые ноги" если Каддафи удержит власть.

  Ну и х** с ним!  ::

----------


## mishau_

Ща по 3-му передача идет - как раз обсуждают, почему люди сваливают за колбасой. В ходе дискуссии выяснилось, что за колбасой сваливают почему-то умные и талантливые, да еще и неравнодушные к проблемам России. Причем сваливают не обязательно в Америку или Европу, но не брезгуют, и Таиландом, и Японией, и Израилем, и иными странами и континентами. ::

----------


## Crocodile

> В ходе дискуссии выяснилось, что за колбасой сваливают почему-то умные и талантливые, да еще и неравнодушные к проблемам России.

 Не думаю, что для правительства это имеет какое-то негативное значение. Скорее, даже позитивное. "Да, но на телевидении таких хватает без вас!"  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Не думаю, что для правительства это имеет какое-то негативное значение.

 Для правительства нет, а для общества?

----------


## BappaBa

> А вы, батенька, не кипятитесь так.

 Nicht ни разу, мне смешно глядя на них. =)   

> Масса народу свалила за колбасой уже после того, как Россия стала  признавать двойное гражданство. И некоторая часть той массы очень даже  себе голосует в Российских посольствах.

 Ых, я даже не знал, что у нас можно иметь двойное гражданство. Признаю, был неправ, примите мои уверения в моем совершеннейшем к вам почтении. =)   

> как патриоту, тебе скорее должны импонировать те, кто за границей  размахивает плакатами по-русски, а не те, кто ругает Россию в каждом  третьем слове и рекомендует своим детям (цитирую): "над Россией только  пролетать".

 Мне, как раз, такая позиция _пролетчиков_ больше нравится - нафига стараться сделать из России Америку, если Америка уже есть? Вспоминается разговор Венедиктова с ВВП: "Для Путина это ключевая разница, – сказал Венедиктов. – Он сказал: "Враги прямо  перед тобой, ты с ними воюешь, потом заключаешь перемирие, и все ясно. Предателя  нужно уничтожить, раздавить". Таково его мировоззрение. А затем он сказал:  "Знаете, Алексей, вы не предатель. Вы враг." Автор уточнил у Венедиктова, улыбался ли Путин, произнося эти слова. "Улыбался?  – переспросил Венедиктов. – Путин никогда не улыбается. Он просто разъяснял, кто  я в его глазах. Он знает, что я не ударю его кинжалом в спину и не буду играть в  игры, но просто буду делать то, что делаю."   

> Как насчет удвоения ВВП к концу 2010 года? ))

 Ничего, что это говорилось до кризиса?   

> Ща по 3-му передача идет - как раз обсуждают, почему люди сваливают за колбасой. В ходе дискуссии выяснилось, что за колбасой сваливают почему-то умные и талантливые,

 =) Врут! Откуда в современной России умные и талантливые? Как известно, они свалили в 18-ом году; тех, к-рые замешкались, сожрал Сталин сотоварищи в 30-х. А от пархатых большевистских монголокацапов какое потомство?

----------


## Ramil

BappaBa, то есть, если Путин будет выдвигаться в 2012, ты проголосуешь за него? (ну, если бы наши голоса что-нибудь значили)

----------


## Crocodile

> Для правительства нет, а для общества?

  А что такое значение для общества? Допустим, жил себе в Москве какой-нибудь уникальный хирург, но ВНЕЗАПНО свалил за колбасой. Какое это имеет значение для общества? С одной стороны, отменилось over 9000 уникальных операций и пациенты не выздоровеют. С другой, пациенты не будут знать, что такие операции вообще возможны и изначально не будут надеятся на выздоровление. Ибо "зачем делать из России Америку, если Америка уже есть?" С третьей, и в Америке такие операции были бы уникальны, но вот беда, нашему хирургу не удалось сдать over 9000 квалификационных экзаменов, потому и в Америке пациенты не будут себя обнадёживать. Вот тебе и всё значение для общества под кодовым названием "сперва добейся". Общество особенно не переживает, что отдых на астероидах с видом на солнечную сторону Юпитера недоступен.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Nicht ни разу, мне смешно глядя на них. =)   
> Ничего, что это говорилось до кризиса?

 Какого кризиса? Насколько я помню слова Путина: "У нас есть сложности, но нет кризиса." И еще я помню термин "Островок стабильности".

----------


## BappaBa

> BappaBa, то есть, если Путин будет выдвигаться в 2012, ты проголосуешь за него? (ну, если бы наши голоса что-нибудь значили)

  Если бы выборы были в ближайшие выходные, проголосовал бы за Путина. Если Путин свою кандидатуру не выставит, и придется выбирать из медведа/жирика/зю/немцова, в качестве протестного голосования отдам голос коммунистам. За твиттерщика голосовать больше не буду, даже если за ним будет как в 2008-м стоять Путин.

----------


## Ramil

За твиттерщика никто и не предлагает, но за Путина голосовать не буду тоже - конституцию и законы надо блюсти даже президенту, а у него с этим проблемы. В силу того, что нормальных альтернатив нет, мне остаётся только протестное голосование за коммунистов. На выборы пойду, чтобы использовать бюллетень. Между прочим, на думских выборах коммунистам прочат неплохие шансы.

----------


## Crocodile

Народ, объясните пожалуйста внятно - в чём, собственно, смысл такого протеста?

----------


## Ramil

> Народ, объясните пожалуйста внятно - в чём, собственно, смысл такого протеста?

 Смысл простой. КПРФ никогда не получит ни большинства в думе, ни, тем более, не проведёт своего кандидата в президенты. Поэтому голосовать за коммунистов вполне "безопасно". Альтернативой будет не ходить на выборы вообще, но тогда твой бюллетень используют за ЕдРу или ВВП. Чем больше людей голосует, тем сложнее накрутить голоса. Можно, конечно, вообще прийти и испортить бюллетень, но это не наши методы. Впрочем, даже если коммунисты придут к власти, экпроприаций, национализаций и массовых расстрелов не будет. Зато социальная политика, может быть, обретёт какое-то подобие "человеческого лица". Коммунисты будут вынуждены нападать в первую очередь на крупный бизнес, который их не поддержал (и не будет поддерживать никогда). Я к крупному бизнесу не имею никакого отношения, поэтому на их проблемы смотреть буду философски. Хуже, чем при Путине, коррупции не будет (уже некуда). Кто знает, может и получится у них чего-нибудь. 
Кроме того, голосовать за коммунистов приходится хотя бы потому, что из всего "ассортимента говна", который будет представлен в избирательном бюллетене они вызывают наименьшее отвращение.

----------


## Crocodile

А на какие деньги существуют коммунисты? И почему не будет национализации?

----------


## BappaBa

> Кроме того, голосовать за коммунистов приходится хотя бы потому, что из  всего "ассортимента говна", который будет представлен в избирательном  бюллетене они вызывают наименьшее отвращение.

 Согласен с Рамилем.   

> А на какие деньги существуют коммунисты?

 Партии прошедшие в Думу получают какие-то деньги из бюджета согласно проценту набранных голосов. Вот, нашел за 2008-й год: "В 2008 году деятельность КПРФ на 70 процентов была профинансирована из  государственного бюджета РФ. Согласно отчётному докладу ЦКРК КПРФ на XIII съезде  партии, за 10 месяцев 2008 года общая сумма поступлений составила 148 миллионов  рублей, в том числе 8 миллионов рублей отчислений членских взносов, 36 миллионов  рублей — добровольные пожертвования и 106 миллионов рублей — бюджетное  финансирование за голоса избирателей, полученные КПРФ на думских и президентских  выборах."   

> И почему не будет национализации?

 =) Куда ж без национализации? Будет! Своей стратегической целью в долгосрочной перспективе КПРФ называет построение в  России "обновлённого социализма".  В краткосрочной перспективе ставит перед собой задачи: приход к власти патриотических сил, национализация недр и стратегических отраслей экономики с сохранением малого и среднего  предпринимательства, усиление социальной направленности политики государства. С другой стороны, Зюганов политик практичный, имхо, и не будет переть как танк даже если придет к власти, что очень маловероятно. У него был шанс в 1996-году; давно ходят слухи, что на самом деле выборы выиграл он, а не Ельцин. Зю: "Можно было не признать результаты голосования. Тогда надо было призвать народ  выйти на улицу и совершить уже в 96-м году "революцию роз". Но это иллюзия. Мы понимали, что в ту пору народ не выйдет на улицы.  Даже в 93-м году, когда в Москве был такой мощный импульс восстания, который  должен был сдетонировать сопротивление на местах, народ оставался в своих домах,  способный лишь на моральное сочувствие." Официально было в первом туре 32% у Зюганова против 35% у Ельцина, во втором - 40% против 54%.

----------


## Ramil

Недра они, конечно же, постараются национализировать или как минимум заявят о таком намерении (кстати, де-факто, государство рулит практически всей добывающей отраслью и так), другое дело, что сейчас прибыль распределяется ещё и на топ-менеджеров (считай - тех же чиновников). Вполне по-коммунистически будет изъять сверхприбыли у олигархов-кровопийц. Народ одобрит.
Вон, Юкос распилили при демократии Путина - и ничего, живём, а вор сидит в тюрьме. 
Многое зависит от того, насколько коммунистам удастся наладить отношения с заграницей. Они зациклены на внутренней политике, это, конечно же, хорошо, но инвестиции текут от буржуев, а эта сволочь становится очень осторожной, когда звучат слова типа "национализация" - никто свои бабки потерять не хочет. Разумеется, поток иностранных инвестиций сократится, и это хреново, так как, придя к власти, коммунисты автоматом "в нагрузку" получают рецессию или вообще кризис. Им просто необходимо будет договариваться с западом, а те, в свою очередь, потребуют гарантий неприкосновенности их капиталов. Вот поэтому, я и убеждён, что национализаций не будет. 
С другой стороны, у них, какая-никакая, но вменяемая программа действий есть, что их выгодно отличает от _"партии без жуликов и воров"_. Возможно и этот вопрос у них проработан.

----------


## BappaBa

> С другой стороны, у них, какая-никакая, но вменяемая программа действий есть, что их выгодно отличает от _"партии без жуликов и воров"_. Возможно и этот вопрос у них проработан.

 Интересно, что бывший правый, а ныне губернатор кировской области Белых, считает, что самая вменяемая программа на недавних выборах в его регионе была у ЕдРа. Во как бывает. =)   

> Д. ПОЛЫГАЕВА: Тем не менее, программу «Единой России» вы поддерживали. Во всяком  случае, ваш пресс-секретарь передавал ваши слова и ваше мнение о том, что  программа «Единой России» самая содержательная, а у других партий ее просто нет.  
> Н. БЕЛЫХ: Сейчас хочу, чтобы и вы, и аудитория «Эхо Москвы» внимательно  выслушали. Первое – я, действительно, говорил, что из тех предвыборных программ,  которые я видел, мне более всех симпатична программа «Единой России», что  вызвало шквал разного рода эмоций, комментариев, опросов в Интернете. Причем,  как ни странно, только на федеральном уровне, а не на региональном. Потому что  на региональном те, кто интересуются выборами, они прекрасно знали и знают  ситуацию, а именно: «Единая Россия» в качестве программы взяла программу  социально-экономического развития Кировской области, подготовленную  правительством Кировской области во главе с губернатором Кировской области... 
> ...Почему я говорил о программе «Единой России»? Потому что обсуждений каких-то  содержательных моментов, связанных с социально-экономическим развитием региона,  катастрофически не хватало. Давайте снизим тарифы. Давайте, но объясните, за  счет чего. Т.е. если вы снижаете тарифы, возникает вопрос – а кто компенсирует  разницу? Бюджет? А откуда бюджет на это возьмет деньги? Вы говорите – а давайте  снизим транспортный налог. Отлично. Тогда объясните, за счет чего будут  компенсированы эти выпадающие доходы? Вы говорите о необходимости увеличения  зарплаты учителям, врачам, прочим работникам. Покажите, за счет каких  дополнительных доходов или за счет перераспределения каких расходов вы это  сделаете. 
> К сожалению, обсуждение вот такого рода программ, которые в  нормальном цивилизованном обществе должна была нести либеральная политическая  партия, представляющая интересы людей, которые думают не только о том, как  распределить что-то из бюджета, а как этот бюджет сформировать, вот этого  катастрофически не хватает.

 К твоей реплике про неплохие шансы у коммунистов:  

> Т.е. у нас явка не достигла 50%, она порядка 47-48%, но достаточно хорошо. И  достаточно активно, как ни странно, начал голосовать город. Я думал, что явка в  городе будет ниже. В городе, если вы внимательно смотрели, результаты сильно  отличались от областных. У нас в городе в шести из семи городских округов КПРФ  заняла первое место. Кстати, ваш коллега Плющев писал, что засыпал – КПРФ  побеждала, а проснулся – «Единая Россия» победила. Просто в силу того, что  обрабатывались сначала городские округа. Действительно, так получилось, что по  городу Кирову КПРФ заняла первое место, а «Единая Россия» – второе

----------


## Ramil

Успехом для коммунистов я буду считать наличие у ЕдРы менее 225 мест в Думе, ибо:   

> 2. Федеральные законы принимаются большинством голосов от общего числа депутатов Государственной Думы, если иное не предусмотрено Конституцией Российской Федерации.

----------


## Crocodile

Ага, то есть национализация, разумеется, будет. Вопрос лишь в масштабах. Но это - вопрос деликатный. Если я правильно понял, сейчас говорят - только национализация недр и и стратегических отраслей экономики, а малое и среднее предпринимательство будет сохранено. Вроде как массовых расстрелов не ожидается. Типа - ура! Только вот дано ли определение, какие области экономики являются стратегическими? Вот гражданский аэропорт, например, это что? Но я хотел сказать о другом. Что, собственно, в России кроме недр? Ещё есть, например индустрия и земля. Земля - вопрос отдельный, а вот что будет с индустрией? Ведь это уже крупное предпринимательство. А раз так - национализируем, ну а владельцев воров - в тюрьму. Народ, как сказал Рамиль, одобрит. Весь этот замысел, конечно, гениален в своей простоте. Только вот есть один малюсенький вопросик - если всё это правда, то почему эта партия до сих пор называет себя коммунистической? В чём же тогда их коммунистичность? Это будет уже не коммунистическая партия, а социалистическая. Это первое. А второе - интересна выкладка про "приход к власти патриотических сил". Тут можно поконкретнее? Что имеется в виду с практической точки зрения? (Вариант: не будем прогибаться под Америку прошу не предлагать. Вот и Рамиль уже практически считает, что будем. А что тогда должно происходить такого, чего не происходит при Путине-Медведеве? Такого, о чём можно было бы сказать: вот не было у власти патриотических сил, а теперь, наконец-то пришли!) И вот ещё вопрос: а свободные выборы останутся? Будут ли разрешены другие партии? Возможна ли оппозиция? Видимо, раз КПРФ согласна, что люди имеют право голосовать за КПРФ из чувства протеста, то предполагается, что да. Короче, если КПРФ имеет такую программу, тогда сия партия должна называться Народной Социально-Демократической Российской Партией (НСДРП). Согласны? А она до сих пор называется по-другому. С чего бы это? Значит - предлагаемая нам программа есть очередное враньё. "В кроткосрочной перспективе" (=для отвлечения внимания) может и сгодится, но в долгосрочной перспективе - всё равно враньё. Логично?  
(Вопрос про финансирование КПРФ предлагаю рассмотреть отдельно, как второстепенный. Да, я знаю, что в реалиях современной России (в результате огромной проделанной работы по популяризации чернухи) он, наоборот, является первостепенным, но всё-таки не таким, как возможные масштабы национализации.)

----------


## Ramil

Крокодил, при приходе КПРФ к власти, и даже если Зюганов станет президентом, фундаментальных изменений в России не произойдёт. Ну будут дядечки тут рулить внешней и внутренней политикой, прогибаться или не прогибаться под западных инвесторов, ориентируясь на политическую конъюнктуру, национализировать или не национализировать недра (я, опять же, повторю - весь крупный бизнес и так сейчас контролируется правительственными или околоправительственными чиновниками, так что разницы никакой). И жизнь народа сказкой не станет, и проблемы будут решаться приблизительно с такой же эффективностью... Я даже допускаю, что коррупцию искоренить не удастся, но всё-таки, я сильно надеюсь, что такого грандиозного распила, таких астрономических масштабов воровства и казнокрадства, такой вседозволенности для чиновников и "лиц, приближенных к императору", такого пох.истичного отношения к законам, такого лицемерия власти как сейчас при них не будет. Возможно, я и ошибаюсь, но ни при Путине, ни при Медведеве, ничего не изменится, всё будет только хуже, а ЕдРа так и останется "партией жуликов и воров", я в этом твёрдо убеждён.
Такую страну как Россия очень трудно переделать, здесь никогда не будет "западной демократии". Ни-ког-да! Стремиться к этому глупая и бесполезная задача. КПРФ далеко не идеальны, демократам было дано 20 лет, за это время население сократилось почти на 20 млн. человек, промышленность встала или продана, инфраструктура в заднице, сельское хозяйство в заднице, энергетика дышит на ладан, ВПК работает на экспорт, а армия не может закупить даже нормальную зимнюю форму для солдат, здравоохранение людей, скорее, калечит (знаю не по наслышке), средняя продолжительность жизни упала, планку пенсионного возраста подняли, наркомания и преступность растёт, реформа образования проведена великолепно - обязательные предметы ОБЖ и физкультура, количество ВУЗов сократилось в пять раз, фундаментальной науки нет вообще, прикладная скоро сдохнет, когда уедет последний учёный. Вот результаты 20 лет демократии в России. Неужели это всё "тяжелое наследние СССР"? Извините, не верю. 
Хоть один параметр назовите мне, где бы в России после 1990х стало лучше?

----------


## Crocodile

Ага, вот мы и добрались до [почти] самого главного. Итак, что мы имеем с гуся? Вот, свалилось всё в 91-м. И ничего не исправилось ни при демократах, ни при ЕдРе, ни, вроде как, при КПРФ не должно измениться. Напрашивается простая мысль, что демократы-ЕдРа-КПРФ одним миром мазаны. И КПРФ (как и демократы с ЕдРой) представляют из себя лишь различные криминальные структуры, которым для полного счастья лишь осталось легализоваться под различными вывесками. Из этих криминальных кормушек всё финансирование и идёт. Основные кормушки - торговля ресурсами и оружием. Сколько из этого оборота попадает в госбюджет, из которого затем финансируются все партии, если на каждом шаге любой операции - распил? А затем - уже распил того, что осталось? А полученный капитал - за границу. В самой России тратится чуть меньше, чем минимум возможного (сей факт гордо именуется "дефицит бюджета").  
Из-за чего же возникает колбаса в западных демократиях? Отнюдь не из-за свободы слова, как ты понимаешь. А просто потому, что Западные олигархи получили хороший урок в виде революций в начале 20-го века. Не будешь делиться - отберут всё. И они научились делиться. (Подумай о том, как устанавливаются так называемые "рыночные" цены.) А Российские олигархи получили другой опыт - если не сохранишь свои капиталы за границей и не свалишь вовремя - отберут всё. Западным олигархам в своё время просто некуда было валить.  ::  
А сейчас - внимание! (барабанная дробь) Уехавший за колбасой и мыслящий в категориях люберов крокодил будет учить Россиян жить! ("Только не думайте, что это какое-то волшебство - ничего подобного! Всё построено на силах природы с разрешения месткома и кульпросветкомиссии и представляет из себя металлопатию!") *Не голосуйте за КПРФ, лучше пусть ЕдРа подделает ваши голоса. ЕдРа уже, в основном, набила свои карманы, а вот КПРФ ещё предстоит этот начальный этап. Зачем ещё одни перемены? Оно вам нужно?*

----------


## Ramil

Это всё красиво на словах, но опыт подсказывает, что не насыщаются эти упыри. Видимо, действительно, для России нормальный путь - это избирать правителя на пару лет, потом его вешать на кремлёвской стене. И так далее, до полного просвещения.
В ту же ЕдРу теперь уже идут дети и жены тех, кто уже набил свой карман, этот поток не иссякнет. Подрастает новая смена - тот же Путинюгенд Россия молодая. Нет, потом существует чувство хоть не политического, так хоть морального удовлетворения от того, как хотя бы часть из этих упырей будет зажарена на медленном огне.

----------


## Crocodile

Не хотелось бы тебя разочаровывать, но сколько т.н. упырей было зажарено и сколько новых появилось? А ещё упыри имеют скверную привычку мигрировать из одного стойбища в другое. Всё это уже было. Как якобы порешили прошлых упырей, так вдруг новые ВНЕЗАПНО организовались. А сколько при этом не-упырей пострадало IRL, страшно вспомнить. Короче, не гоняйся за упырями. Get a real life.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Все эти партии вождистские. Скроены по единому лекалу.

----------


## Ramil

> Не хотелось бы тебя разочаровывать, но сколько т.н. упырей было зажарено и сколько новых появилось? А ещё упыри имеют скверную привычку мигрировать из одного стойбища в другое. Всё это уже было. Как якобы порешили прошлых упырей, так вдруг новые ВНЕЗАПНО организовались. А сколько при этом не-упырей пострадало IRL, страшно вспомнить. Короче, не гоняйся за упырями. Get a real life.

 Я и не гоняюсь. Есть кому. А пока что не зажарили ни одного, а появилось много.

----------


## Crocodile

> Я и не гоняюсь. Есть кому. А пока что не зажарили ни одного, а появилось много.

 Ну, да здрасьте! А как же царь-кровопийца и его прислужники? И over 9000 других? Всех зажарили, а потом зажарили тех, кто жарил, потом и этих тоже. Жарим-то хорошо, а вот колбасу вырастить - проблема.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Ну, да здрасьте! А как же царь-кровопийца и его прислужники? И over 9000 других? Всех зажарили, а потом зажарили тех, кто жарил, потом и этих тоже. Жарим-то хорошо, а вот колбасу вырастить - проблема.

 Не, это было давно, и неправда. Я так далеко в дебри истории не забираюсь. А вот в новейшей истории, с 1990 года, ничего  такого не происходило, и не произойдёт, думаю.

----------


## BappaBa

> Думаю, это, скорее, заслуга президентской PR службы. Мы ВВП воспринимаем так, как нам его подносят. Если выключить телевизор и подумать, кто выигрывает от того п...ца, который тихо творится в нашей стране, то выводы напросятся сами. И в байки про вашингтонский обком как-то слабо верится. Сразу напрашивается анекдот про неуловимого Джо, который неуловимый вовсе не потому, что такой ловкий, а потому что нах. никому не нужен. Вот и "обкому" этому пресловутому не сильно-то мы и сдались.

 =)
Теперь и Венедиктов пиарит Путина:   

> *О Путине* 
> (Вопрос из зала): Но как же они, с их солдатской  прямолинейностью... 
> «Нет никакой солдатской прямолинейности.
> Совсем  недавно я встречался с человеком, который достаточно давно занимается внешней  политикой и присутствует на переговорах, которые ведет Путин. Он мне рассказал:  «Путин переигрывает любого! Я не могу назвать никого, кроме, пожалуй, китайцев,  кого бы он не переиграл в переговорах. У него фантастическая способность к  синтезу. Он начинал как гэбэшный чиновник, а теперь всех выигрывает, потому что  понимает, что за ними стоит и какие у них цели». Поэтому о солдатской  прямолинейности говорить не приходится: проигрышей-то особо не видно. Не  представляйте Путина солдафоном».

----------


## Crocodile

> Теперь и Венедиктов пиарит Путина:

 Вообще у меня давно закралась крамольная мысль, что т.н. "либеральная оппозиция" выглядит анектодично именно потому, что такие и нужны. Типа, чтобы выбирать было не из кого - не этих же клоунов. Сейчас, только ленивый не гонит на "либерастов".  ::

----------


## PAULO JAN

I agree with you. It reminds me a history: you have a disgusting mouse living  at your house and ,in order to get rid of it , you have a brilliant insight: have a cat. Then the cat put the mouse out ,but....now you have a disgusting cat! In order to get rid of the cat , you solve to find a bulldog! Then you throw the dog there , solved but....now you have a disgusting Dog. then you throw there.....a tiger! Then you throw.... An elephant! And it destroys your house....and to get ride of the elephant? Hhuuuum let's look for a mouse!!  :: ))))

----------


## BappaBa

Позлю некоторых =)

----------


## Crocodile

И кого, если не секрет, это должно позлить?  ::

----------


## Sgt. Cold

NWO! Обама действует по уговору с новым мировым заказом

----------


## Eric C.

> Позлю некоторых =)

 The only right conclusion that ass clown managed to make is "Gaddafi's gonna be killed."

----------


## BappaBa

> The only right conclusion that ass clown managed to make is "Gaddafi's gonna be killed."

 Остро, по-заграничному.   

> И кого, если не секрет, это должно позлить?

 Ну, один уже успел отметиться, а второй была Лампада, да. =)

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Eric C.   The only right conclusion that ass clown managed to make is "Gaddafi's gonna be killed."   Остро, по-заграничному.

 LMAO~  ::

----------


## Hanna

I totally agree with Putin ( :: ) about Libya. 
Nobody has any business fighting a war there, other than the Libyans themselves. 
It's not Europe's business and certainly not America's.
Ghaddaffi is their problem and they should sort it out themselves, or accept him. 
So what if there are human rights abuses, they exist almost everywhere apart from Europe! That is such a phony excuse! The whole thing seems as fake as the "evidence" against Iraq before the Gulf wars.  
Apparently American security forces faked some Twitter and Facebook accounts, from "dissidents" begging Nato to interfere. Certainly wouldn't surprise me if that was true. Either way, that rumour makes you wonder how much you can trust *any* politics online. Abuse of social media for political reasons is particularly disgusting.  
Either way, we all know that the reason that anyone cares about Libya in particular is 1) Oil...... and way down the list.... 99) avoid a refugee drama in Southern Europe.  
I wish the Libyan people all the best in sorting out their country, but what happens there should be down to THEM and not anyone else!

----------


## Lampada

> ..., а второй была Лампада, да. =)

  О, хорошо, что я не смотрела ролик.

----------

